# G10 Battery



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Does anyone know what type of battery to put in a CWC G10 (battery hatch model).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Dave,

Don't know myself.







but...

Just done a forum search & there may be an answer on 16106 by PG.









Hope it helps.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Bladerunner now that i've opened my eyes i've found it !

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Your welcome mate.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Does a 1982 'thick case' Precista G10 take the same type of battery as a normal CWC G10 ? (I ask this before I try & put the wrong one in it !)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

ETCHY said:


> Hello
> 
> Does a 1982 'thick case' Precista G10 take the same type of battery as a normal CWC G10 ? (I ask this before I try & put the wrong one in it !)
> 
> ...


No. I don't think they do. Try measuring the old battery or the space where the battery goes and compare those dimensions to existing battery sizes.


----------

